

Ask HN:Would you like to have your company site or portfolio site done for free? - vikasinindia

Hello, Everyone, I have been learning web designing from last 6 months. I have learned html, css, jquery, rails and javascript. I got one project in hand which is almost completed. Its about company website. So to practice and learn more i want to know if anyone is interested to get their company site or portfolio done by me. Yes ofcouse it will be free and i would be happy if you allow my name in footer at design by and linked it to my linkedin. If anyone want to connect and give me any suggestion or advice please do it at vikasfordatgmail.com. This is my post to connect as well.
======
bluerail
If you are looking for some practice as you ve mentioned, contribute to any
OSS rather working for free. You can very well use those contributions in your
portfolio..

Why not start with Mozilla...
[http://www.whatcanidoformozilla.org/](http://www.whatcanidoformozilla.org/)

------
gdiocarez
How about volunteer to work for somebody so you can have real clients that
will actually appreciate more. This can also add up to your portfolio.

------
NicoJuicy
I really don't advice you to do work for free...

~~~
vikasinindia
Thanks for the advice. But to get visibility and learning i feel i need to do
that. I am from data-entry background and i am learning web technologies to
make a career change.

~~~
lcmatt
Use the time to learn whats needed in a role rather than giving time away.
Start a personal project, get the code on github and use that to showcase
yourself.

Don't give your time away to other companies for free.

~~~
jpetersonmn
Good advice here! There are plenty of things you can work on to build your
skills.

------
vikasinindia
Thanks Icmatt ad NicoJuicy. I will follow those lines of advice seriously.
Once again thanks for your time and valuable words.

